# Is my puppy skinny?



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

People keep telling me why is he so skinny. Does he look *skinny* to you?. He'll be 6MO tmr.
[Photos taken from my phone]


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry, I can't see the picture. Most people think mine are too thin, but it's best to keep him lean while he's growing so there's less pressure on his hips and joints. As long as you can feel his ribs but not see them, he's probably fine. What's his weight?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Sorry, I can't see the picture. Most people think mine are too thin, but it's best to keep him lean while he's growing so there's less pressure on his hips and joints. As long as you can feel his ribs but not see them, he's probably fine. What's his weight?


I cannot see the pictures either. And, I get the same comments about Mac being skinny but my Vet said he's fine.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Weird,Ill try it again.
@Stosh that's what I always thot. Even my mom says he's skinny and i keep telling her that its the best to keep him lean.

He weighed 56LB when he was 5MO, im taking him to the vet this monday since it's been a month since i Weighed him.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

What about now?
Did it work?
My first attachment so far.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He looks to have a long lean frame, (which our Dena had too), but his ribs do not appear prominent at all. It's hard to tell from a picture though, I like to do use the hand test - I run my hand down my dogs' sides all the time to gauge if I need to adjust their food up or down slightly. With a puppy especially, because they're still growing and their caloric needs are much greater when they're young but will taper off as they mature, and he's right around the age where you'll start seeing that.


----------



## gunrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

Helios said:


> What about now?
> Did it work?
> My first attachment so far.


When i got Max he was skinny but it depends on the size of your dog etc .
What are his eating patterns like is he still hungry after being fed etc , but he looks ok to me .
What is his weight ?
This is my pup Max he is just turned 7 months ..


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

gunrunner said:


> When i got Max he was skinny but it depends on the size of your dog etc .
> What are his eating patterns like is he still hungry after being fed etc , but he looks ok to me .
> What is his weight ?
> This is my pup Max he is just turned 7 months ..


Sometimes, he's still hungry, sometimes he doesn't want to eat that much..
His weigh was 56LB at 5MO, tmr he'll be 6MO. Im going to take him to the vet this monday to weigh him.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> He looks to have a long lean frame, (which our Dena had too), but his ribs do not appear prominent at all. It's hard to tell from a picture though, I like to do use the hand test - I run my hand down my dogs' sides all the time to gauge if I need to adjust their food up or down slightly. With a puppy especially, because they're still growing and their caloric needs are much greater when they're young but will taper off as they mature, and he's right around the age where you'll start seeing that.


How does it work?

If I'm able to feel his ribs then he's okey?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

When I run my hand down their sides I want to easily feel the ribs without them being overly prominent. You should be able to see the last rib or two just by looking at him, and he should have a nice tuck up at the abdomen when viewed from the side (your side view picture isn't at a good angle, so it's hard to tell), and a "waist" when viewed from above. 

If they are starting to feel bony I'll up the food a little until they're where I think they should be, and if there's a little too much padding I'll cut back slightly. With a long body like his he can have the appearance of being skinny without actually being too thin for his frame.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a picture I took of Dena's back:









She had a long body so she looks thin here, but it's just her frame, she was actually in perfect condition. She was over 3 years old at the time, so she was fully mature. At your pup's age she looked very similar to him.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree, from the views you posted he looks good. As long as he his ribs are covered with some 'meat' he's fine. Mine are long and lean like that too. It's wonderful that your mom is worried about him but doesn't she tell everyone "EAT, you're too thin"?? Nice of her, but listen to your vet


----------



## gunrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

Helios said:


> Sometimes, he's still hungry, sometimes he doesn't want to eat that much..
> His weigh was 56LB at 5MO, tmr he'll be 6MO. Im going to take him to the vet this monday to weigh him.


Think that was the size of Max he goes thru the same thing a couple of days he cant eat enough then next he misses a meal out im sure thats normal .
Is he getting plenty of exercise ?


----------

